# Walimex / Samyang 24mm T1.5 for 88 euro @ amazon germany



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.dealsrunner.com/deals/walimex-pro-24-1-5-objektiv-vdslr-fur-canon-und-adapter-pentax-q


i ordered 3....


----------



## pp77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting. ordered 2 only, but i do not believe that amazon will really ship for that price.


----------



## DKN (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you think they will modify the price later or will it be kept this low forever?


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 6, 2013)

I've ordered one. Let's see what happens...


----------



## DragosP (Oct 6, 2013)

Same idea for 14mm T3.1:
http://www.amazon.de/Walimex-pro-Objektiv-VDSLR-Pentax/dp/B00CBVJP9I/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

I've ordered one 24mm T1.5. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> http://www.dealsrunner.com/deals/walimex-pro-24-1-5-objektiv-vdslr-fur-canon-und-adapter-pentax-q
> 
> 
> i ordered 3....



Wow...if you do get all 3, I don't suppose I could convince you to sell one and ship internationally to me? Even with shipping & any customs it'll be cheaper than new!


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 6, 2013)

to be honest i have no use for them.
i just bought them as speculation objects and will sell them on ebay.

if... i receive them. 

i bought them over 2 different amazon accounts, one first... then i thought why not another 2. 
it´s pretty much without risk as i can return them in a 30 day period.


----------



## photonius (Oct 6, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> http://www.dealsrunner.com/deals/walimex-pro-24-1-5-objektiv-vdslr-fur-canon-und-adapter-pentax-q
> 
> 
> i ordered 3....



Maybe they are selling them out, because nobody buys cinema lenses for Pentax Q....


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 6, 2013)

photonius said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dealsrunner.com/deals/walimex-pro-24-1-5-objektiv-vdslr-fur-canon-und-adapter-pentax-q
> ...



you have to read it.
it´s a canon EF mount lens with an additional pentax adapter....

the adapter alone goes for 20+ euro.


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 7, 2013)

I've ordered the 14mm as well. €3.95 for shipping from Germany to England - even the shipping's a bargain!

Wow, I hope this works out...


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

And I'm in on the 14mm, too. I'm not too confident, though, but maybe we'll get very lucky


----------



## Jibz (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Folks,
I ordered the 14mm yesterday night. 
I've just checked and it seems that it's not available at that price anymore..

Jibz


----------



## Zwentibold (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just received an email from @amazon.de. As thought my order has been cancelled. ;D


----------



## lvanzijl (Oct 7, 2013)

predictable but still too bad .
Only my 14mm order is canned, 24mm still up and running (and will be canned in the next 3 minutes I guess  )


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 7, 2013)

oh that´s no good news. :-[

i guess i was one of the first who ordered but i got no email from amazon yet.


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> oh that´s no good news. :-[
> 
> i guess i was one of the first who ordered but i got no email from amazon yet.


Well, you might get your order still - I won't get my 14mm, I got mailed too


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > oh that´s no good news. :-[
> ...



nope just seconds ago i got the email from amazon... damn.


----------



## DragosP (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the email as well...


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, it's not like anyone would like the declicked aperture ring, anyway. And it's a cheap brand. And the lenses were ugly. And dumb.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat said:


> Well, it's not like anyone would like the declicked aperture ring, anyway. And it's a cheap brand. And the lenses were ugly. And dumb.



Actually...yes, I would have liked it. While declicked might have been a bit of a pain for some photography, it can be used to great effect with video.

And while it's a cheap brand, the lens optical IQ is pretty good. Go read some reviews.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 7, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not like anyone would like the declicked aperture ring, anyway. And it's a cheap brand. And the lenses were ugly. And dumb.
> ...



Wooosh


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

raptor3x said:


> Wooosh


You heard it too, huh? :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Wooosh
> ...



?


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> ?



I wasn't saying what you assumed I said. It's called irony. Maybe this helps.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...



Ah, wasn't reading 100% of the comments.

Yes, I missed your sarcasm. Usually I'm decent about spotting that. Ah well. Too bad it looks like nobody is getting that deal.


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Too bad it looks like nobody is getting that deal.



That's the truth all right


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

I've had new model camera pre order cancelled by Amazon. (sold by Amazon). They had a typo or small price error, so after being on back order for weeks, suddenly, I had to go to the back of the line. I chose to go to the back of the line at Adorama, and had my camera weeks before anyone got one from Amazon.
I've never pre ordered new camera or lens models from Amazon in the 5 years since. B&H and Adorama have always come thru.
I know this was a third party seller, but typos happen and orders get cancelled.


----------



## Rat (Oct 7, 2013)

I really think (or at least hope) no one seriously expected to get a €400 lens for less than €90. I for one was buying full well knowing that an error was much more likely than this insane discount. But who knows what happened, so why not take a free gamble if you could do with 14mm FF anyway?


----------



## photonius (Oct 11, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> photonius said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



Yes, that's why the trailing dots, I guess I was too cryptic... whoever posted that maybe didn't realize it's effectively a Canon lens. Anyway, they fixed the price.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 11, 2013)

Rat said:


> I really think (or at least hope) no one seriously expected to get a €400 lens for less than €90. I for one was buying full well knowing that an error was much more likely than this insane discount. But who knows what happened, so why not take a free gamble if you could do with 14mm FF anyway?



well... i buy on amazon for years.

i once got a 230 euro gfx card for 80 euro.
another time i got a asus sonar DX card and one day later i got another one.
of course i payed only for one. 

never heard anything from amazon.
sometimes you can be lucky.

i did not thought it was an discount..i thought it was an error.
but there was a chance that i get it for 88 euro.

i guess the main problem was.. to many have ordered.
and they did not send out the same day.

when they send you the email that they have send the product, you have a valid contract and they can´t cancel.


----------

